# Ti Ra Clicky: Who Bought 'em, Who Got 'em And What Is Your Serial Number?



## :)> (Aug 9, 2009)

*Here is the list:*

10000 - billybright
10001 - Goatee --> DM51
10002 - PoliceScannerMan --> chris975d -->
10003 - Henk Lu
10004 - Barbarian
10005 - mendhammarsh
10006 - monanza
10007 - arewethereyetdad --> anon
10008 - emu124
10009 - 
10010 - 
10011 - 
10012 - beach honda --> Midnight Run
10013 - jslappa
10014 - callmaster
10015 - fnj
10016 - Nekolf
10017 - HighEndLights
10018 - 
10019 - Matt7337
10020 - Frenchyled
10021 - E-J-J
10022 - 
10023 - 
10024 - 
10025 - 
10026 - 
10027 - 
10028 - mikeymoto
10032 - skfurr
10033 - 
10034 - 
10035 - luxlunatic --> helios123 --> chipwillis --> ArsMachina
10036 - 
10037 - Master Shake --> mohanjude
10038 - exquzmwa --> smarkum --> stoli67
10039 - 
10040 - Belstaff1464
10041 - 
10042 - wvtaltakis2
10043 - 
10044 - 
10045 - GJW --> RocketTomato
10046 - 
10047 - 
10048 - 
10049 - 
10050 - GunSmoke16610
10051 - DM51
10052 - 
10053 - 
10054 - 
10055 - 
10056 - 
10057 - mpetry912 --> malakye666
10058 - 
10059 - 
10060 - 
10061 - 
10062 - 
10063 - 
10064 - wvtaltakis2 *--*> Taewoopa --> Midnight Run
10065 - 
10066 - 
10067 - 
10068 - 
10069 - wvtaltakis2
10070 - stoli67
10071 -
10072 -
10073 -
10074 -
10075 -
10076 -
10077 -
10078 -
10079 -
10080 -
10081 -
10082 -
10083 -
10084 -
10085 -
10086 -
10087 - blackfly
10088 -
10089 -
10090 -
10091 -
10092 -
10093 -
10094 -
10095 -
10096 -
10097 -
10098 - mikes1 ........ *AuRa TiN* (an _aura_ is a field of subtle, luminous radiation surrounding a person or object)
10099 - monanza ..... *Black Swan AlTiN*

~~~~

(no #) - blackfly --> karlheinz3 
(no #) - nystpr --> karlheinz3 --> chellyc

~~~~

_*Can anyone help fill in the gaps?*_


----------



## monanza (Aug 9, 2009)

1 for me; expected to ship in a few days.

#10006 has landed.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 9, 2009)

Bought two. #*10003* and #*10004* checking in.


----------



## Joseph Milton (Aug 15, 2009)

I just bought one from Ray with serial # 10008

Joseph


----------



## :)> (Aug 15, 2009)

List updated and I know of 2 others that will have to speak for themselves

Come on fella's tell your number.


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 15, 2009)

10017 for, which is kind of cool, my badge number is 1117


----------



## :)> (Aug 15, 2009)

List updated with 3 more folks!!!


----------



## monanza (Aug 15, 2009)

How about a special spot for the winner of #10000 (TBA)?


----------



## :)> (Aug 15, 2009)

monanza said:


> How about a special spot for the winner of #10000 (TBA)?


I got that one sewed up:thumbsup:



Actually, haven't signed up yet:duh2:


----------



## DM51 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of _[drum roll]..._ #100*51*.


----------



## callmaster (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's mine:-

*#10014*

Oh yeah!


----------



## :)> (Aug 16, 2009)

DM51 said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of _[drum roll]..._ #100*51*.


 
Who would have thunk it???

Nice call:thumbsup:


----------



## beach honda (Aug 16, 2009)

*cough* #10012 *cough*


----------



## :)> (Aug 16, 2009)

beach honda said:


> *cough* #10012 *cough*


 


:laughing:

The list is *cough* updated *cough*:twothumbs


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like #10002 has already been listed. 

Thanks Goatee!! :wave:


----------



## :)> (Aug 16, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Looks like #10002 has already been listed.
> 
> Thanks Goatee!! :wave:


 
I saw your post in the other thread and listed it here


----------



## fnj (Aug 17, 2009)

#10015 arrived for me today.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 17, 2009)

:)> said:


> I saw your post in the other thread and listed it here



Ahh, I was wondering how you knew.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 17, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Ahh, I was wondering how you knew.


----------



## :)> (Aug 17, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


>


 
:nana:

What are you going to do with the 2 custom clips that you are going to get from Henry? Did you get the email yet?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 17, 2009)

:)> said:


> :nana:
> 
> What are you going to do with the 2 custom clips that you are going to get from Henry? Did you get the email yet?



Nope, no such e-mail. You know my feelings on clips. :duh2:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 17, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


>




:devil:


----------



## callmaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I got the email. Not a big fan of clips though.

But a titanium clip, why not? I can put it on the shelf.


----------



## :)> (Aug 17, 2009)

Ship them all to me:nana::devil:


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 18, 2009)

HUGE gap between 17 and 51...


----------



## rkJr (Aug 18, 2009)

Has everyone that listed their serial # received their lights? I've gotten transaction ID's but don't know what my #'s are yet


----------



## callmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

rkJr said:


> Has everyone that listed their serial # received their lights? I've gotten transaction ID's but don't know what my #'s are yet



Of course.


----------



## rkJr (Aug 18, 2009)

callmaster said:


> Of course.




Thanks. I was wondering if everybody's wait time was 2 weeks as Henry emailed me and did anyone get theirs quicker than that?


----------



## monanza (Aug 18, 2009)

Post office attempted delivery exactly 14 days after I put my order in. I picked it up the next day. So yes, two weeks it is. :twothumbs


----------



## rkJr (Aug 18, 2009)

cool. Now I know how to pace myself and when to start getting excited. :laughing:


----------



## callmaster (Aug 18, 2009)

Ordered it on the 3rd, got the light on the 15th. So it was slightly less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi guys, I am still alive...even if I post rarely 

Received mine today  Only 8 days to deliver it in Europe..nice  
SN # : 10020...nice one...
:wave:


----------



## :)> (Aug 19, 2009)

Frenchyled said:


> Hi guys, I am still alive...even if I post rarely
> 
> Received mine today  Only 8 days to deliver it in Europe..nice
> SN # : 10020...nice one...
> :wave:


 
From out of nowhere, Frenchyled scores a Ti Clicky! Nice grab and good to hear from you!

Register is updated.


----------



## Nekolf (Aug 20, 2009)

Nekolf
SN# 10016:thumbsup:


----------



## :)> (Aug 22, 2009)

Registry updated. Check in guys


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 22, 2009)

If you wanna check in annominously you can PM me, just in case you feel the wife may snoop you out. :naughty:


----------



## HDS_Systems (Aug 24, 2009)

Goatee,

More will be coming shortly as we just shipped a bunch in the last couple of days. We are now working our way through the second half of the run and they are going rapidly. 

Henry.


----------



## rkJr (Aug 25, 2009)

Damm! I was away from home all day and missed the PO attempted delivery of my Ti goodness! I can hardly wait for the morning and the PO to open so I can go claim them!!! :twothumbs


----------



## :)> (Aug 25, 2009)

List updated.


----------



## mendhammarsh (Aug 25, 2009)

You can fill in the gap. I purchased mine after DAD posted that the Ti Ra Clicky went up far sale. Serial # 10005.


----------



## chipwillis (Aug 25, 2009)

I have 10008 heading my way.


----------



## EricMack (Aug 27, 2009)

Gotta love a list!!


----------



## skfurr (Aug 29, 2009)

Serial # *10032* received on Wednesday, 26-Aug in Raleigh, NC. Long USPS ride from Arizona, so Henry's getting them out quick!

Now I just need my Ti "Chip" bezel down clip for it and it'll replace my Cn170 as my EDC. 

Off topic:
Also noticed while my two "normal" Clickys came USPS with delivery confirmation, there was no signature required. With the Ti I had to sign a return receipt (as I would expect on a light this price!)

One wish: Henry would start using UPS or FedEx; I've had bad luck with other shipments with the postal service before and getting an accurate tracking done is much more difficult than with UPS or FedEx. 

Stephen


----------



## E-J-J (Aug 31, 2009)

E-J-J SN# 10021


----------



## :)> (Aug 31, 2009)

The list is updated. Keep them coming Ra fans!


----------



## monanza (Sep 11, 2009)

It appears there will have to be another big gap in the registry: 

On order: Ti Ra SN #10099.  :rock:
Expected ship date: around 9/18/09 :sweat:

I'll confirm once I receive the unit (makes it sound like I ordered an air conditioner ). I'll post some pictures when I get this one cause it looks like a beaut. :devil:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Sep 11, 2009)

monanza said:


> I'll confirm once I receive the unit (makes it sound like I ordered an air conditioner)



Well, it's cool either way.


----------



## monanza (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 12, 2009)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Well, it's cool either way.



Unless the AC was installed by the company I used....


----------



## beach honda (Sep 12, 2009)

i'm beggin goatee to take money from me in hopes that I can take #10012 out of his sock drawer soon...


----------



## GunSmoke16610 (Sep 18, 2009)

SN 10050 Checking in


----------



## monanza (Sep 19, 2009)

*The 'Black Swan' - AlTiN Ti Ra #10099*

 :santa: 
:twothumbs:thumbsup::bow:
:naughty: :devil: :rock:

The Black Swan has landed! 10099 is in the house! I am still waiting on the coated up/down clip and hopefully it will come soon. I can tell you it is every bit as refined as the bare Ti. I would carry either finish to formal occasions and in the outdoors. The bare Ti Ra edges the AlTiN for formal carry (is there such a thing:thinking:?) The AlTiN edges the bare for daily EDC. I can recommend the AlTiN without reservation (although I think the natural should come first).

Umm... If the AlTiN is the 'Black Swan', what does that make the natural Ti, the 'Bare Swan' or 'Naked Swan'?

I'll try and post some pics and possibly a comparative review of the natural and the AlTiN soon. A quick comparison of beams shows that the AlTiN has a brighter emitter than the bare 10006 (noticeably so) with a slightly wider hotspot. It is also slightly warmer although tint is harder to compare because of GDP tint variations with beam angle (err, that is if you are a white wall hunter). This is not to say that Henry made any changes to the emitter, rather this is just the difference between my two Ti Ra.

Here is a quick snap of it resting on a Chris Reeve Aviator Camo alongside a Snowpeak lantern:





And a couple more:


----------



## mwaldron (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: The 'Black Swan' - AlTiN Ti Ra #10099*



monanza said:


> The Black Swan has landed! 10099 is in the house! I am still waiting on the coated up/down clip and hopefully it will come soon. I can tell you it is every bit as refined as the bare Ti. I would carry either finish to formal occasions and in the outdoors. The bare Ti Ra edges the AlTiN for formal carry (is there such a thing:thinking:?) The AlTiN edges the bare for daily EDC. I can recommend the AlTiN without reservation (although I think the natural should come first).



 Phenomenal! That's one...er *two *awesome TI lights you've got there! That blade is none too shabby either.


----------



## :)> (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful!

List is updated.


----------



## monanza (Sep 20, 2009)

Oops Goatie, too many nines in the number, should be 10099.


----------



## mikes1 (Oct 29, 2009)

I got the gold one #10098
As we have the black swan any one care to suggest a cool name for mine?







This works great






One more






Mike


----------



## monanza (Oct 29, 2009)

The golden nugget?


----------



## mikes1 (Oct 29, 2009)

monanza said:


> The golden nugget?





Hmmmm That's not cool

Keep trying


----------



## monanza (Oct 29, 2009)

How about Sun Ra (as in the Sun Ra jazz ensemble). Other than that, I seem to be stuck on golden birds for some reason.  Come on guys we need a cool name for a very special light.


----------



## mikes1 (Oct 30, 2009)

A bit ostentatious you say?

OK it is a bit loud but I like it. Now theres a lot of smart guys on here so someone must be able to come up with a cool name for my light!

I am starting to feel like the odd one out :candle::candle:  


Mike


----------



## DM51 (Oct 30, 2009)

How about Goldeneye? 

It is a beautiful bird (waterfowl) that spends much of its time in the Arctic (IIRC). There was also a Bond film with that title.


----------



## easilyled (Oct 30, 2009)

This one's easy.

The chemical symbol for gold is Au, so how about the Au-Ra?

It certainly has an aura about it.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 30, 2009)

easilyled said:


> how about the Au-Ra?


Brilliant suggestion - much better than mine!


----------



## mikes1 (Oct 31, 2009)

easilyled said:


> This one's easy.
> 
> The chemical symbol for gold is Au, so how about the Au-Ra?
> 
> It certainly has an aura about it.



Thanks easilyled i like it If there are no more suggestions Au-Ra it is


Mike


----------



## easilyled (Oct 31, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Brilliant suggestion - much better than mine!



I don't know about that DM51, but thanks for the compliment anyway. I thought yours was good too. 




mikes1 said:


> Thanks easilyled i like it If there are no more suggestions Au-Ra it is


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Barbarian (Oct 31, 2009)

I am now the owner of 10004.

Thanks Troy!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Nov 19, 2009)

I missed #10004 so much that I just bought one of the last two available units (from Unique Titanium - russtang's company). I am now the proud owner of both: 

*10003* and *10035*.


----------



## Matt7337 (Nov 21, 2009)

#10019 Landed here shortly after production started 

What's with the 10099 SN? I thought there were only going to be 75 of these produced. Has Henry changed his mind on this?


----------



## monanza (Nov 21, 2009)

Matt7337 said:


> What's with the 10099 SN? I thought there were only going to be 75 of these produced. Has Henry changed his mind on this?


Not necessarily. Henry had roughly a hundred engraved bezels made. He sent two Ti Ra units for hard coating (TiN an AlTiN). To keep them distinct from the bare units he used the 98 and 99 bezels. That is all. The total number of units has not changed to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Matt7337 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ah I see that now, thanks for clearing it up! Sorry, I skipped page 2 

Those two lights looks amazing. Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## mikes1 (Nov 29, 2009)

To get the list updated


Mike


----------



## DM51 (Dec 16, 2009)

monanza said:


>


 


mikes1 said:


>


Those two (#10098 and #10099) look superb!


----------



## :)> (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for the delay guys... the list is now updated and I added my take on mikes1's TiN Ra's name... let me know if you like it, but if not I will change it. I called it the Aura because it just seemed to work when I wrote the AU Ra words in my post. 

An *aura* is a field of subtle, luminous radiation supposedly surrounding a person or object. I would say that mikes1's Ra qualifies


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Bill! Next time you go back in to the list, you might adjust the 10035 and 10050 (they're inverted). Otherwise, looks good! :twothumbs


----------



## easilyled (Dec 20, 2009)

:)> said:


> Sorry for the delay guys... the list is now updated and I added my take on mikes1's TiN Ra's name... let me know if you like it, but if not I will change it. I called it the Aura because it just seemed to work when I wrote the AU Ra words in my post.
> 
> An *aura* is a field of subtle, luminous radiation supposedly surrounding a person or object. I would say that mikes1's Ra qualifies



See post #62


----------



## mikes1 (Dec 20, 2009)

:)> said:


> Sorry for the delay guys... the list is now updated and I added my take on mikes1's TiN Ra's name... let me know if you like it, but if not I will change it. I called it the Aura because it just seemed to work when I wrote the AU Ra words in my post.
> 
> An *aura* is a field of subtle, luminous radiation supposedly surrounding a person or object. I would say that mikes1's Ra qualifies


 
I think the name works really well Thanks!
 
I would also like to say thanks to Henry for making these Ti clickys and for my truly unique example which is one of my most highly prized positions
 
The clips are cool too thanks Chip
 
All in all I could not be happer
 
Mike


----------



## monanza (Dec 20, 2009)

The AuRa is an Ausome name for a very special edition (not likely to be made again)! 

I am waiting on a holster from Hogokansatsukan before I EDC either of mine. He does great work. I'll post pig-in-a-blanket pics when I get the blanket.


----------



## :)> (Dec 20, 2009)

easilyled said:


> See post #62


 


There it is. I read it but did not see it... I was thinking Au Ra 2 words and when I wrote it, the word aura appeared... I see that it did to you too about 2 months earlier:thumbsup:

I think it the best name of any light yet because it is so fitting.


----------



## Barbarian (Dec 20, 2009)

You still don't want to admit that you sold #10001 to DM51. :nana:


----------



## mikeymoto (Feb 18, 2010)

10028 in da house!:twothumbs


----------



## Matt7337 (Mar 10, 2010)

*BUMP *to get this updated* *


----------



## HDS_Systems (Mar 11, 2010)

Matt7337,

The latest lights - the few that were left after late November - were all updated to include the current standard sealed gold plated switch. To account for the labor of completely disassembling the battery compartment and rebuilding, the pocket clip was not included in the normal sale price - but you can ask Chip to make you one. This update can be retrofitted into older titanium lights.

Henry.


----------



## KDOG3 (Mar 12, 2010)

I want one of those up/down clips! Are they available?


----------



## mpetry912 (Apr 3, 2010)

New member has the bug bad. I've had an Ultimate 60 since about 2005 and gave 3 or 4 of them as gifts. Recently ordered Henry's latest RA light and I'm very happy with it; Then heard about the titanium and just had to have one!

http://www.petry.org/pics/ralites2.jpg

*[over-size image replaced by link - DM51]*

One interesting thing is that the clip from the regular RA light does not fit the titanium model - the hole spacing is different. I modified an early HDS clip to fit, while waiting to hear back from Chip on a couple of titanium clips.

RA 140 s/n 7149 with black Ti bezel
RA 170 Ti s/n 10057

Mark Petry
Bainbridge Island, WA


----------



## HDS_Systems (Apr 5, 2010)

KDog3,

Send a private message to WValtakis2 (Chip). He can custom make one for you. You may have to be patient as I think he is a bit swamped at the moment.

Henry.


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a few more clips to fit these here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/285685

I also have #10042, #10064(the second to last one made according to Henry, who kept the last) and #10069(a special request by my wife on that one). 

~Chip


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 1, 2010)

I've got #10017 and #10040 and they are healthy and doing well!


----------



## The Sun (Aug 1, 2010)

i don't know but where ever 10009,10,11, and 18 are, i hope one of them make it to my house one of these days!!! 

the perfect light!!!


----------



## nbp (Aug 23, 2010)

I just purchased 10017 from Kaichu Dento so please update that on the list 

Quite honored to be among you all in owning such a piece of functional art and also a piece of Ra history. Someday when I'm rich maybe I'll be able to get ahold of the Ti twisty, the Grail of Ras to go with he Ti clicky. oo: 

How much would it cost me to buy all the Ti clickies? Oh wait, a lot.


----------



## jslappa (Aug 23, 2010)

While Ti-Ra Clicky #13 arrived on a Friday:duh2:, it did not arrive on Friday the 13th!

I am super excited that I will be able to send my Ti Clicky in to Henry for lifetime upgrades!


----------



## nbp (Aug 23, 2010)

Does anyone know where Henry said this about the upgrades on the Ti lights? I can't seem to find anything substantial, only people saying he said it. I was hoping for more info on this exciting prospect. :candle:


----------



## jslappa (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll find it for you. I juSt read it again yesterday. Henry definitely confirmed. See below

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3036215&postcount=198


----------



## nbp (Aug 23, 2010)

COOL! Thank you my friend. :twothumbs

Come on neutral tint XP-G!


----------



## kaichu dento (Aug 24, 2010)

nbp said:


> COOL! Thank you my friend. :twothumbs
> 
> Come on neutral tint XP-G!


Me too!


----------



## Henk_Lu (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, I forgot to tell you that #10003 has been with me for 2 months now (and it'll stay there).

I got it from Karlheinz, who bought it from AWTYD, if you want to keep record of the owner-history. It passed through jslappa's hands, if that's of interest as well... :devil:


----------



## GunSmoke16610 (Sep 21, 2010)

Any recent additions?


----------



## stoli67 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have ordered Number 70 from Karlheinz3


Looking forward to its arrival!

I can add it to my CRI


----------



## stoli67 (Oct 10, 2010)

No 10070 arrived today.... thankyou Karl.

It is a good day 


Andrew


----------



## :)> (Oct 11, 2010)

List updated. Thanks Kaichu Dento for the PM. I will continue to maintain the list just poke me once and awhile via PM to look at the thread dedicated to the best light ever built.


----------



## beach honda (Oct 11, 2010)

#10012 has now been surgically attached to my hand...no need for pocket clip! Ti RA and Tr-85. No other lights remain in my collection. Well, maybe except for that professionals choice bajillion candlepower spotlight in my car. Oh and there's the 4D mag with A malkoff copper sinked p4 in it. but that's IT! i promise!


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 12, 2010)

:)> said:


> List updated. Thanks Kaichu Dento for the PM. I will continue to maintain the list just poke me once and awhile via PM to look at the thread dedicated to the best light ever built.


You'll be happy to know that Clicky #10040 is still keeping #061 of another particular Ti light in good company.


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 18, 2010)

FINALLY !!!! Thanks to Pete (Kaichu Dento), I can now be part of this exclusive club. #10040 will soon be making a long trip to BrisVegas. 

Hopefully it arrives before my birthday.


----------



## :)> (Oct 18, 2010)

List updated. Be sure to post pics:thumbsup:


----------



## nbp (Jun 17, 2011)

:bump:

There's been some Ti Clicky buying and selling. Gotta make sure this stays up to date....and keep Goatee busy. :nana:


----------



## helios123 (Jul 23, 2011)

Got my Ti Ra Clicky! It's #10035 (previously dad's?)

Shipped from the US to Indonesia and now it's here with me in Australia 

Got it from this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316922-*SOLD-Ti-Ra-Clicky-with-2-custom-clips*


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm now the owner of #'s 10007 and 10008.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 20, 2011)

arewethereyetdad said:


> I'm now the owner of #'s 10007 and 10008.


Do you still have 10003 and 10035 too? oo:  I'm losing track... All I know is I still have 10001 and 10051. :devil:

Where is the Great Tree-Dwelling Goatish Entity? Let us hope he will soon make a gracious descent from his precarious perch to update post #1.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Sep 20, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Do you still have 10003 and 10035 too? oo:  I'm losing track... All I know is I still have 10001 and 10051. :devil:
> 
> Where is the Great Tree-Dwelling Goatish Entity? Let us hope he will soon make a gracious descent from his precarious perch to update post #1.


Nope, just 10007 and 10008. Since you're a mod, Dave, can you just go in and update the list?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 20, 2011)

OK, I've updated it - but please let me know if I've made any mistakes. 

And if anyone knows where any of the others are, please post here. 


*Edit:* btw, I see #10017 is up for sale in C&M B/S/T at the moment.


----------



## nbp (Sep 20, 2011)

DM51 said:


> OK, I've updated it - but please let me know if I've made any mistakes.
> 
> And if anyone knows where any of the others are, please post here.
> 
> Edit: btw, I see #10017 is up for sale in C&M B/S/T at the moment.



Still in my possession though as no one has bitten on that yet. :devil:


----------



## Craig K (Sep 20, 2011)

How much did these TI RA Clickies sell for of Henry when they first went up for sale?


----------



## nbp (Sep 20, 2011)

About $600 plus or minus I think.


----------



## Craig K (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## DM51 (Sep 20, 2011)

Craig K said:


> How much did these TI RA Clickies sell for of Henry when they first went up for sale?





nbp said:


> About $600 plus or minus I think.


It was $650.


----------



## nbp (Sep 20, 2011)

DM51 said:


> It was $650.




Always gotta show me up, dontcha David? :nana:


----------



## DM51 (Sep 20, 2011)

Got to keep you on your toes. No room for slackers here.


----------



## blackfly (Sep 20, 2011)

DM51 said:


> OK, I've updated it - but please let me know if I've made any mistakes.
> 
> And if anyone knows where any of the others are, please post here.
> 
> ...


 
I own #10087 now. I also own a blank Ra Ti without a serial number on the bezel. I'm not sure if there was a serial # originally on that one.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 21, 2011)

blackfly said:


> I own #10087 now.


You quoted my post about #10017 - did you buy #100*1*7 from nbp, or is that #100*8*7 as you posted?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 21, 2011)

BTW guys, how many were made in total? Was it 100?


----------



## blackfly (Sep 21, 2011)

DM51 said:


> You quoted my post about #10017 - did you buy #100*1*7 from nbp, or is that #100*8*7 as you posted?


 
#10087 is correct. I bought it from Bucky. nbp still has his posted for sale.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 8, 2011)

#10007 and #10008 are up for sale here.


----------



## RocketTomato (Oct 8, 2011)

I recently purchased #10045 from GJW.


----------



## nbp (Oct 8, 2011)

HighEndLights bought #10017 from me.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thx - updated.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 10, 2011)

Who now has #10007?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 10, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Who now has #10007?


The new owner of 10007 has expressed to me that he or she wishes to remain anonymous.


----------



## nbp (Oct 10, 2011)

arewethereyetdad said:


> The new owner of 10007 has expressed to me that he or she wishes to remain anonymous.



His wife must be a member here too.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 5, 2011)

Post #1 updated to show a few recent changes of ownership.

#10038 is up for sale here.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 13, 2011)

#10038 sold, list updated.

#10037 now for sale here.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 13, 2011)

I need to get back on this list someday - not today, but someday when I'm back to work...


----------



## nbp (Dec 13, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> I need to get back on this list someday - not today, but someday when I'm back to work...



I think you meant to say we need to get back on this list someday, when we stop buying McGizmos instead. :nana: 

Now my dream Ra is a Ti Twisty.  Among the more beautiful lights ever made, IMO.


----------



## ArsMachina (Dec 14, 2011)

I recently bought 10035 from chipwillis.
I hope the light will arrive soon ;-)

Jochen


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 14, 2011)

nbp said:


> I think you meant to say we need to get back on this list someday, when we stop buying McGizmos instead. :nana:
> 
> Now my dream Ra is a Ti Twisty.  Among the more beautiful lights ever made, IMO.


You're in luck on the Ti Twisty - since there's five of them, that's five times better than a one off would be!


----------



## DM51 (Dec 14, 2011)

ArsMachina said:


> I recently bought 10035 from chipwillis.


Post #1 updated


----------



## beach honda (Mar 4, 2012)

10012 - beach honda --->>> Midnight Run


----------



## nbp (Mar 4, 2012)

So Chris, you took the plunge with me brother. 

Whatcha gonna buy now????


----------



## Midnight Run (Mar 4, 2012)

beach honda said:


> 10012 - beach honda --->>> Midnight Run



Thanks for the deal buddy!
I can't wait to have that one in the palm of my hand .


----------



## Midnight Run (Mar 16, 2012)

And...

*10064* - Taewoopa -> Midnight Run

I like having two of a good thing .


----------



## DM51 (Mar 16, 2012)

Midnight Run said:


> I like having two of a good thing


So do I! 

Post #1 updated.


----------



## nbp (Mar 16, 2012)

You got that one back from your daughter DM? :nana:


----------



## callmaster (Feb 19, 2014)

When's the next Ti run? I was told 6+ months. Anyone with any information on this?


----------



## Nekolf (Feb 21, 2014)

10016 - Nekolf >>> arewethereyetdad


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 14, 2014)

Now mine: 10016 and 10069.


----------



## callmaster (May 26, 2014)

Sure wish the emitters could be upgraded


----------



## kaichu dento (May 26, 2014)

callmaster said:


> Sure wish the emitters could be upgraded


They can pretty easily be upgraded just the same as any other HDS light. It won't be Henry doing the work, but there's no reason to not have the emitter you want on your light, and if I'd kept one of mine I would have swapped the emitters probably a couple times by now.


----------



## nilfire77 (May 26, 2014)

callmaster said:


> When's the next Ti run? I was told 6+ months. Anyone with any information on this?


I'm waiting for this too.....


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 11, 2018)

10087 in my collection now.


----------



## klackey (Sep 10, 2021)

#10049 just landed in my collection. Thank-you chipwillis.


----------

